# The First " Mixed " Race President And His VP Are Going To Jail...! They Initiated a Coup ( Maybe Multiple ! ) Upon a Duly Elected President....!



## nononono (Jun 25, 2020)

*THE TRUTH IS NOW OUT IN THE PUBLIC....!!!*







*TOLD YOU FILTHY " LIBERALS " THIS WAS GOING TO HAPPEN !!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

We are all "mixed race" pepe'.


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> We are all "mixed race" pepe'.



*Not according to " DEMOCRATS "......!


These laws were enacted in the late 19th and early 20th centuries by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures to disenfranchise and remove political and economic gains made by blacks during the Reconstruction period. The Jim Crow laws were enforced until 1965. 











						The Rise and Fall of Jim Crow. Jim Crow Stories . Democratic Party | PBS
					





					www.thirteen.org
				













						How the Nazis Were Inspired by Jim Crow
					

To craft legal discrimination, the Third Reich studied the United States.




					www.history.com
				



*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Not according to " DEMOCRATS "......!
> 
> 
> These laws were enacted in the late 19th and early 20th centuries by white Democratic-dominated state legislatures to disenfranchise and remove political and economic gains made by blacks during the Reconstruction period. The Jim Crow laws were enforced until 1965.
> ...


Those were some idiots . . . where are they now?


----------



## nononono (Jun 26, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Those were some idiots . . . where are they now?


*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS = ANTIFA

You have a real BAD Problem with your " Criminal Network " you 
support and Condone....!

Stop asking 1st Grade questions and attack the problem you've 
been endorsing and face the facts.....!

The TRUTH will set you FREE !*


----------

